# MLS Listings in BC



## munchkin62 (Jan 10, 2011)

I was on this site sometime ago and there was a realtor in the Ottawa area that was getting licensed to list on MLS for BC. I have lost his contact information and if anyone has the info it would be great if you could post it again.
The realtors here in BC are typical for BC everything is over inflated. The realtor in the Ottawa area was offering his listing service for $100.00 where here in BC (Bring Cash) are looking at fees of $499.00 +. 
If any one has the info that would be great...Thanks so much


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The realtor you are looking for is here:

http://www.bestvaluerealestate.com/

Not sure if he can list BC homes on MLS.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

I doubt that he can list in BC, but it would be possible.

I have seen people put things on the map in the correct location, but have them listed from their home turf. Positive = they show up on realtor.ca. Negative = they don't show up when realtors search, as their systems usually use geographic zones (as opposed to map pins).


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

^ this is correct. 

I would show up on the map but not in the local system.

Many probably don't know this.

But every real estate board uses a different system. MLS simply takes all those different systems and displays all the information in one easy map.

The systems are not tied together. Agents do not add information to "mls" they add it to their local system. Ottawa is OREB for example and MLS picks it up each night at midnight.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

If you listed your house on the Ottawa MLS system. BC REALTORs would not be aware of it and it would not get sent on to all of their buyer clients. The only value of it to you would be for people searching REALTOR.ca in BC.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know why Realtors don't include Property Taxes with the listing, they show Condo Fees??


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

It's in the full listing they just don't show it on MLS...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Property taxes are one of the best ways to quickly get a feeling for value in a neighbourhood.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Property taxes are one of the best ways to quickly get a feeling for value in a neighbourhood.


Except that the MPAC system is flawed.

I compared tax bills with my townhome attached neighbour.

Identical models built in 2001 (attached even!). His home was 3 bedrooms and 2 1/2 baths + a rough-in in the basement.

Our home was a 2 bedroom + loft, with hardwood flooring instead of carpet. But only 1 1/2 baths.

His taxes are A LOT lower than mine.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

It also gives you a reason to contact the listing agent or getting you to work with an agent.I think you can go to municipal website to get their tax rates and get idea on the tax rates based on value.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> Except that the MPAC system is flawed.
> 
> I compared tax bills with my townhome attached neighbor.
> 
> ...


You know you can appeal, right? 

But I heard that if they review it and determine it's undervalued, they could charge you more. Be sure your neighbor is correct. Most people couldn't tell you how much they spend on stuff.


----------

